
Google Is Already Late to China’s AI Revolution - ALee
https://www.wired.com/2017/06/ai-revolution-bigger-google-facebook-microsoft/
======
yingliu4203
The assumption that China's huge market is important to everyone is wrong.

The ultimate goal of China government is its stability -- the power under
China Communist Party. Everything else is trivial. The motivation behind this
is simple: the government fully controls everything and this fact makes many
ruling families extremely rich.

Therefore to make big money in China, you have to follow its rules that
including self-censorship, very close relationship with government officials
at every level, etc. As proved by many foreign companies of many years of
practices in Chain, the profit is far less than the compromising and broken
integrity. The government and the officials take the big share.

In Chinese, this kind of business is called "asking a tiger for its skin."

